# Faux Rock Light Covers



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi folks,

I'm posting this on behalf of my wife, Diana.

I showed her the faux rock thread created by Ghostess not long ago, which can be viewed at the link below for those that missed it. We both thought it was a great idea, so she tried creating one and had excellent results following the build instructions Ghostess provided.

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=6379

*The photos below show the finished rock. The base color is flat black with primer gray highlights. I personally would have gone with a chocolate brown as the base color, but it was her project and she seemed to favor flat black. It's amazing how strong this faux rock is, and actually feels more like a fiberglass rock than something made of paper. Diana will be making at least 3 more over the coming weeks to add to our haunt. They'll be used to cover the light fixtures for our lightning effects this year. *

*Thanks again Ghostess for sharing your wonderful idea with the forum, and we hope you all like the photos. *









*Front view*









*Rear View for 100 watt spot light*


----------



## Spider Rider (Nov 8, 2006)

Your rocks rock! Sorry, I had to do it. I like the flat black base with grey. It gives the rock a ghostly dead palor. It should fit in better with tombstones too. Now my wife is on summer vacation from teaching I will show her your wife's work. My wife likes all my Halloween prop enthusiasm and now its time for her to get her hands dirty too. :jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

The only question I have is if the rock will catch on fire with sustained lighting...


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Spider...I got a kick out of that comment, thanks.


Hey there Sickie....I can't see that happening, especially since the Dry-Loc is more a cement type of material than actual paint, at least if you go by the fact there is portland cement and sand mixed into it.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Richie, that's a gorgeous rock!! I like the shape of that one better than mine. Your wife did a super job and I am so glad someone found my rocks useful! I like the flat black too, although I am thinking of adding some other colors to mine for highlights and such, and experimenting with it.


Great job!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

wow, i really like that. Ur rock looks awesome and great idea to ghostess, cant belive i missed it.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

yeah my only concern was the heat inside casuing a problem


but WOW thats really awesome.


----------



## noahbody (Jun 9, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks folks. I've passed your kind comments onto my wife and she's all smiles. 

When it comes to using these rocks for our lightning effects, which only flashes sporadically, I have no concern at all about anything happening. Even if I decide to use them for a "constant on" light, I'm still not worried at all after seeing what 4 or 5 coats of Dry-Loc masonry coating does for paper. Folks, just follow the instructions Ghostess posted, you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

That loos really good! Can't wait to make some of my own.(or at least help lilly with hers)


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Wow, love the rock! I need some of those....


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Tell your wife great job!!!
I am starting one also ,hope it turns out as good..was thinking maybe speaker rocks too.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Looking good I like the colors you used I need to make some of these to disguise my Fog machine.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

As a matter of fact, several of the faux rocks will not only contain at least one blue 100 watt spot light, but speakers as well. Depending on the size box you initially use, there could be a good deal amount of room inside them to hold more than just a spot light or two. I don't have a problem with drilling some holes on the sides to allow the audio to escape.

Hiding a fog machine is another great idea as well, and one we hadn't thought of. Thank you all.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I really wanna make one now! Thanks to your wife and your posting Richie and thank you Ghostess! (Last year I "ghetto" rigged a plastic plant pot over my strobe)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

The rock looks great. I'd love to try something like that too.


----------

